# What things do y'all put in your larger tegu's cages?



## striggs (Dec 29, 2007)

My gu is 4 ft & seems to destroy most things I put in his cage. I've had more furniture in his cage when he was smaller. Now I keep it pretty simple. When I build a larger cage I plan to decorate it a bit more. What kind of things do y'all have in your gu's cages?


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 29, 2007)

Since my tegus free roam,their cages are pretty bare except for basking rocks.
I do make them kind of an obstacle course in the bathroom with lots of pvc pipes and they do play on and in them.I also place a few bunched up towels and sheets in there so they can hide ect.

Brat!


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 29, 2007)

i plan on letting my red tegu roam free when he's bigger
so i have a 4' long, 2.5' wide, and 3' tall enclosure, i'll be putting 2 heat lamps in there, for basking, substrate, sleeping, a big hide bos, and a water. with some fake plants up in the enclosure, where he can't reach it
then while he's out side I'll have a news paper bedding, food bowl, a bigger water bowl, and another hide box, with a wall between the other animals, and the tegu. I plan on doing this with 3 long pieces of melemime.


----------



## Mike (Dec 29, 2007)

I have a doggy door kind of cage for the summertime. They let themselves out every summer day, and free roam in my patio for the whole day. I use cork bark, they seem to have a lot of fun with that. I also use leaf litter (when it's available) and they love that. They forage and frolic in it. I put broken cinder blocks and slate in there from time to time.

I also have a big water bowl that they can submerge themselves in. Sometimes I throw a live plant in but within a month or so it usually ends up like this :lol:







I do occasionally buy live plants, just for them to destroy. Theres a few fake plants in there sometimes, and logs. All this fun stuff only happens in summer, for now I just have cork, a plant, and water.


----------



## striggs (Dec 29, 2007)

thanx ppl. soon i'll be living alone so i'll be able 2 let him free roam more often. right now he just free roams in the bathroom. he likes playing with the mop after he climbs out of the tub. he'll chill in there till the water gets cold. he'll finally wedge himself behind the toilet & just lay there.


----------



## nat (Dec 30, 2007)

I have used large cinder blocks for mine because they can go through them, over them, etc and its something they can't destroy or push over. Also I use large pieces of driftwood from the ocean after I have cleaned them but not everyone has access to that I suppose


----------

